

S3 Failure Raises Questions About Cloud Design - whalliburton
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/07/s3-failure-raises-questions-about-cloud.html

======
mdasen
Everyone is treating this failure as if them managing a MogileFS system (or
just sticking the content on network attached storage) would never see
downtime. It's silly.

Maybe you could have done better. Maybe you would have lost all your data
permanently. Let's not be so over-the-top that we think our infrastructures
don't have vulnerabilities. That's what I like about Smugmug. They at least
cop to the fact that their more expensive internal systems had problems too.

~~~
wmf
I don't know the name for it, but there's a psychological difference between
risks that you could have prevented and ones that you couldn't have. People
think driving is safer than flying _because they're doing the driving_.

------
sanj
"But what we had never considered is that our "anti-normalization" design
principle also relates to stability of design."

You might not have thought of it. But Werner Vogels did.

[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/12/eventually_consi...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/12/eventually_consistent.html)

